# Regarding bacon grease and nuts.



## josh morrison (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm smoking three batches of nuts today. I've got ScarBelly's sweet and spicy mixed nuts smoking as we speak. I'm going to do some pecans and almonds later based on other recipes I found here. I'm wondering if I could just substitute bacon grease for butter in those other recipes? Would it act the same way, just give it a more savory flavor? Sorry if these are dumb questions, I'm a newbie when it comes to smoking most things.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 17, 2012)

MMMmmmmmmmm Bacon...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Not sure on the answer but the bacon grease might turn rancid rather quick. But then again if I made them that way they probably wouldnt be around long enough to cool down.


----------



## sheins (Nov 21, 2012)

I just put in my first batch of smoked mixed nuts. I used bacon grease to coat. I'm expecting good things. I'll let ya know!


----------



## linguica (Nov 21, 2012)

Let's look a history. The french cook with duck fat , the Jewish cook with chicken fat, in India they cook with gee. My grandmother cooked with bacon fat. With the exception of her deserts, everything was tasty. Maybe not your doctor's choice but Pork fat rules.

                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And if you worry about spoilage, invite friends over and tell them to bring beer.They won't last long enough to spoil.


----------



## roger shoaf (Jan 28, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Let's look a history. The french cook with duck fat , the Jewish cook with chicken fat, in India they cook with gee. My grandmother cooked with bacon fat. With the exception of her deserts, everything was tasty. Maybe not your doctor's choice but Pork fat rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She didn't use lard in her pie crust?


----------

